# 4 seasons mason



## madman (Jun 9, 2007)

heres one my buddie got for 2 bucks at a thrift store any info?? mike


----------



## madman (Jun 9, 2007)

*RE: heresh*

the lid


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Madman, your buddy did good, Redbook lists at $4-$6.  There's no mention of what lid goes on it, so mine just have a plain zinc lid.  The Hom-Pak lid goes on the Hom-Pak jar or the Victory Hom-Pak jar.  Now you have a head start on completing another jar too!  -Tammy


----------

